# Turn Off Right Column



## Andy R (Feb 17, 2009)

I wanted to let you know that I got the update in place so you can disable the right column that was recently added to the site.  To do so, simple go to the UserCP >> Edit Options settings (link) scroll all the way to the bottom and you can now turn off the right column (see attachment).


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy, is that option still there?  I can't see it.


----------



## Andy R (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmmm, OK, I am checking on this.  I'll post back in a moment.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

It just was for me....User CP -- Edit options ---Last option under miscellaneous Options


----------



## Test Account (Feb 17, 2009)

Uncle Bob,

Can you look now and see if you can see the option?  I have been testing and it seems it's a permission issue but I can't seem to spot the problem.  What browser are you using?

Thanks for the help/feedback with this.

Andy


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't see it either.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Test Account said:


> Uncle Bob,
> 
> Can you look now and see if you can see the option?  I have been testing and it seems it's a permission issue but I can't seem to spot the problem.  What browser are you using?
> 
> ...



Sorry it took so long to respond...My stomach was growling....

Yes, I just checked again...I see it as I described up thread...I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Andy R (Feb 17, 2009)

OK, I think I have found the issue.  Unfortunately it's beyond my technical expertise and I am going to have to add it to the "To Do" list for the programmer to help me with.  Hopefully I can get this resolved in the next 24 hours.  I will post an update ASAP.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy....I just logged on with IE7...The site loaded default v2.0 --- The option was not there....I switched to v1.0 (still in IE7) and it WAS there.....


----------



## bullseye (Feb 17, 2009)

As a data point, Andy, I don't see the option, either.  Firefox 3.0.6 Linux.


----------



## Mama (Feb 17, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Andy....I just logged on with IE7...The site loaded default v2.0 --- The option was not there....I switched to v1.0 (still in IE7) and it WAS there.....


 
I did it just like UB said.  I changed it to DiscussCooking v1.0 and saved the changes.  The option then showed up at the bottom of the page.  I then checked Turn off the right column and switched it back to default and now the right column is gone.  Thanks UB!


----------



## Lucia-mia (Feb 17, 2009)

Like the others, I'm seeing the "Turn off Right Column" option in the old skin in Firefox, IE, and AOL, but it isn't in the new skin in any of them. At least the change carries over from one skin to the other, though.


----------



## GB (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy, is there a way to turn off the right column just within the threads? I love having the right column on the power users page, but do not like it within the threads themselves. I would not mind it so much in the threads if the width was the same as on the power users page.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 17, 2009)

I do love the right column but until it's back to its smaller state I do really appreciate the ability to turn it off.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 17, 2009)

Not sure what I did, I am back to blue screen that I can read.   Aging eyes, ya know?   I still have stuff on the right side of the screen, butr not the ads I was seeing.  Much better, Thank YOu!


----------



## Andy R (Feb 17, 2009)

GB said:


> Andy, is there a way to turn off the right column just within the threads?


I will put this on the To Do list.  I cannot give you an ETA at the moment but will think about how to do this and hopefully address this quite soon.

What do you think about these options:

Right Column:
Display On All Pages
Do not display on Threads/Discussions
Turn Off (all pages)

I think a lot of people like the right column on the forum listing pages but don't like it on the thread pages.  That being said, if we switch to the above we can allow On/Off or just on the forum display (and portal).

Does the above sound logical?  Do you have any other suggestions?  (please remember a goal should be to keep it simple because if it gets too complex it's going to be difficult to maintain).


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 18, 2009)

Lucia-mia said:


> Like the others, I'm seeing the "Turn off Right Column" option in the old skin in Firefox, IE, and AOL, but it isn't in the new skin in any of them. At least the change carries over from one skin to the other, though.



Yes... I just changed to the v1.0 skin, switched off the right column, then changed back t the new skin and the column is off.


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2009)

Andy R said:


> I will put this on the To Do list.  I cannot give you an ETA at the moment but will think about how to do this and hopefully address this quite soon.
> 
> What do you think about these options:
> 
> ...



I think those options would be great. I also think if the width of the side column could be cut in half or so then more people would want to use it.


----------



## Test Account (Feb 18, 2009)

The option to turn off the right column is now working in both v1.0 & v2.0 of the Discuss Cooking skins. 

You can get to this options from the UserCP >> Edit Options (or click here).  It's at the very bottom of the page.







Ultimately I'd like to have it so you can define what you want in the sidebar (which recent posts, content, etc) but that is a ways away.  I will have to digest and figure out how to setup a wide and skinny option for the side bar.  Please be patient while I try to figure this out.


----------



## Julio (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering for this to work for me do i need to have a certain amount of post to be able to turn off the side bar? I can't see it in the edit options under miscellaneous box.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2009)

Julio, there is a menu bar near the bottom of the page that contains a drop down menu window that displays 'Discuss Cooking v2.0.

Open that window and switch to the other option - v1.0.  Then the 'turn off right column' option will show up as the last item on the edit options page.  Change that as you like then you can switch back to Discuss Cooking v2.0


----------



## Julio (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks alot Andy!


----------

